# Rayco's new 1635 Trac Jr. Stumper



## NCgrinder (Feb 5, 2010)

Just saw a pic of Rayco,s new RG1635 Trac Jr. stump grinder...Anybody got one yet?? If so ,how does it do in the real world...and not to be nosy ,whats a ballpark price???
I went to Raycos site and there was no info/pics/specs...Seems strange, since the mag.article said i it was introduced at the TCIA expo in Nov 09...


----------



## unatool (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.rayco-australia.com/rayco-rg1635tr.html

I found this link that shows this machine... very interesting! Looks a little tippy.


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 6, 2010)

I called the Rayco dealer - in NC - he said he had no idea of price. I'm not so sure I need tracks on my small machine.

Suprised to see them make it on a gas model and not on a diesel. I love my Kubota but I am thinking of the new Carlton with the 44HP Kubota. Cut with one a couple weeks ago, it cut noticeably better than my 33 (which cuts pretty well!)

Hard to believe we used to cut with 18HP Kohler magnums - I'd hate to have to go back.


----------



## NCgrinder (Feb 6, 2010)

unatool said:


> http://www.rayco-australia.com/rayco-rg1635tr.html
> 
> I found this link that shows this machine... very interesting! Looks a little tippy.



Yes it does..esp. fore & aft...and having rolled my 252 several times sideways,the 1635 is only 35" wide...My 252 with the stability wheels on is 53" wide...When I rolled it ,I had removed the outer wheels to get down to 35" to get thru a gate...backed off the stump and it rolled off the chip pile!!!


----------



## howel07264 (Feb 6, 2010)

unatool said:


> http://www.rayco-australia.com/rayco-rg1635tr.html
> 
> I found this link that shows this machine... very interesting! Looks a little tippy.


 Man, That is the strangest looking track machine i have ever seen. I can't imagine going up and down hills without it looking like a see-saw. Did Rayco ever think about real world applications when designing that thing? I liked the drive sprocket being off the ground but thats about the only thing.Sad thing is it wouldn't have cost but a few hundred more to extend the track footprint.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## howel07264 (Feb 6, 2010)

unatool said:


> http://www.rayco-australia.com/rayco-rg1635tr.html
> 
> I found this link that shows this machine... very interesting! Looks a little tippy.



Come to think of it If i bought one of those i would be adding me some bike training wheels on the sides and some dragster skates on the rear.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love this:

"A RAYCO-exclusive swing out control station provides excellent visibility of the cutting action while swinging forward to travel through gates."

That's Rayco's ways of saying they don't make a remote for it. lol


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a cute little machine. At least it's got that blade on the back side to keep it from tipping over that way. lol

Too bad they didn't let someone that knows how to grind a stump use it in the video.


----------



## bulldoglover (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like it just about stalls out at the end of that video.


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like a little T-Rex. Might need a longer tail here in the mountains.


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Bigstumps*

What Carlton did you demo with a 44hp Kubota, a 4012, or something different? Didn't see anything on their website.

Stumper63


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 8, 2010)

That thing looks like a joke. I agree, very tipsy, both sideways, and end to end. Also, notice how little the tracks are. I bet you can easily bury that in soft ground and I bet it will leave terrible ruts. What was Rayco thinking with that thing.
Hey Rayco!! Good idea, but try again. Maybe you will get it right next time.
Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, first time I saw it I thought the same thing. Tippy. Ok if your grinding stumps on a baseball field but any incline would be rough.... Mike


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> yeah, first time I saw it I thought the same thing. Tippy. Ok if your grinding stumps on a baseball field but any incline would be rough.... Mike



Even on a smooth baseball field, you're going to have to climb the chip pile.


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 8, 2010)

stumper63 said:


> What Carlton did you demo with a 44hp Kubota, a 4012, or something different? Didn't see anything on their website.
> 
> Stumper63



It was an SP4012. Just like my 33HP Kubota but a 44HP Kubota 4 cylinder turbo. My 33 cuts really good - the 44 blew it away. Bad news is the 44 has a bigger radiator that further obstructs vision. Doesn't really bother me but it might bother someone who hasn't cut a bunch of stumps, but I guess anyone shelling out the $$ for a 44HP will be experienced.

That Rayco didn't look unstable in the video. But it looked like the blade was down to stabilize it. What teeth are they running in Australia? It was really throwing the chips - they are going everywhere. I bet that has the Green teeth on it.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bigstumps said:


> Bad news is the 44 has a bigger radiator that further obstructs vision. Doesn't really bother me but it might bother someone who hasn't cut a bunch of stumps, but I guess anyone shelling out the $$ for a 44HP will be experienced.



Two words for you: Ree Moat hehe


----------



## Afmedstubben (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there I'm new to this site 

Actually Rayco is not exclusive with the swing out console, the danish company FSI has made it that way on their small model from the beginning, and i think the model is about 5 years old.

If You visit fsi's homepage - www.fsi.dk, try and take a look on the bigger model ST 65 D, it is a pretty cool stump grinder 67 hp, with a system similar to Carlton 7015 to drive the cutter wheel, and it is born with remote.
I have never seen it work, but it looks well build.

Johnny


----------

